# Vintage aluminum boat



## wookiee_king (Dec 3, 2014)

I would like to find an old 50s-60s aluminum boat that is 12 to 16 feet long. Something with a windshield similar to the "ski dart" below. I have several things to trade if you're open to them. I have factory made 10ft aluminum pontoons, and several jet skis. Any help locating one of these gems would be greatly appreciated. Oh and it will lead to a build thread on hear that will be hilarious.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Dec 30, 2014)

I have not seen any of the Dart's for sale, but I have seen an old Lone Star for sale. It was on ebay about a month ago. It had been gutted, but had the tail fins. I think it was a 14', or, might have been 16'. I can go back and find my notes on it for you if you'd like. It's location was up north. That's why I didn't buy it....too far to travel to get it. I don't believe it sold, but I do have the fellows name.

Keith
Texas


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Dec 30, 2014)

12.31.2014
UPDATE:
Sorry, the fellow sold it a couple weeks ago for $299. I did look on ebay for you, but to no avail. I wish you the best of luck in finding what you want.

Keith
Texas


----------



## JL8Jeff (Feb 18, 2015)

You would need to add a windshield but one of these has the fins!

https://cnj.craigslist.org/boa/4844354120.html


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 18, 2015)

JL8Jeff said:


> You would need to add a windshield but one of these has the fins!
> 
> https://cnj.craigslist.org/boa/4844354120.html



That's a beautiful thing. Seems just a little high to me but then it hasn't been messed up yet either. When I finish my current project that's what I want to do next.


----------



## deananywhere (Mar 19, 2015)

Check out the For Sale forum. There's a 1952 with a classy wood deck.


----------



## gr8fullfred (Oct 27, 2015)

I would look around for an Alumacraft Flying D or Flying C there is also a model F and more common Deep C (a simpler Flying C)

We recently picked up a FLying C that we are really happy with.

If you don't mind traveling a bit use Ad Huntr to search all of Craig's List 

The Flying C looks alot like the boat you are looking for. Probably more of them.


----------

